# VK - Kangertech KBOX 200W



## Gizmo (15/1/16)

The new Kangertech KBOX 200W is now in stock!







*KangerTech KBOX 200 Watt Temperature Control Features:*

Wattage Range: 7-200 Watts
Resistance Range: Down To 0.05 ohm
Unique Temperature Regulation
Temperature Control
Nichrome Mode
Nickel Mode
Titanium Mode
Stainless Steel Mode
Dual 18650 (Batteries Not Included)
Spring Loaded 510 Connection
Size: Height 84mm x Length 56mm x Width 22mm
Micro USB Charging
Custom Logo Uploads Available
360KHz High Speed Synchronous DC-DC Control Mode
Ultra Low Output Ripple
High Temperature Protection
Reverse Polarity Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Single Cell Charging
Upgradable via Micro USB
OLED Screen
PCB Chipset With Unique Serial Number
Ability To Upload Custom Logos

Take a look ----> http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-kbox-200w.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (18/1/16)

Ooooh!

I have been looking for a second mod, one with an increased Watt range. Was going to get the cuboid, but have a special affinity towards Kangertech products for some reason. I might just have to get this one!


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Am wondering what this means?


360KHz High Speed Synchronous DC-DC Control Mode

@johan your view would be appreciated.

Sounds interesting.


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> Am wondering what this means?
> 
> 
> 360KHz High Speed Synchronous DC-DC Control Mode
> ...


Thats the speed of the PWM(pulse width modulation) sample rate as opposed to 33Hz for my SVD and 1.5kHz for the average NE555 timer rate, ie its fairly high, so it should make for a smoother vape.
The synchronous bit means the duration of the on and off periods of the waveform are equal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Thats the speed of the PWM(pulse width modulation) sample rate as opposed to 33Hz for my SVD and 1.5kHz for the average NE555 timer rate, ie its fairly high, so it should make for a smoother vape.
> The synchronous bit means the duration of the on and off periods of the waveform are equal.



Thanks @blujeenz 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/1/16)

Silver said:


> Am wondering what this means?
> 
> 
> 360KHz High Speed Synchronous DC-DC Control Mode
> ...



As @blujeenz explained; 360 000 pulses per second, 50% duty cycle, meaning that the output will be 360 000 times on and off per second, where the on-time is exactly as wide (or long) as the off-time. In essence you won't experience any rattle snake effect. To give you an idea how fast that is; there are 1000ms (milliseconds) in 1s (second).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

